# weird dizzy/sweating episode?



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

This might be really out there, but I'm wondering if ANYONE has had a similar experience...... This morning we were meeting with a potential pediatrician and all of a sudden I got dizzy, felt faint and started sweating like crazy. This is the third time this has happened in my pregnancy (it never happened before this), but the first time in quite a while (I had talked to the midwife previously and we had chalked it up to first trimester oddness before). Apparently, I get quite pale when it happens (so I'm told), and if I put my head down or lie down for a few minutes (about 3 minutes or less), it all goes away and I'm fine. I felt a bit embarrassed that this happened right in the middle of the appointment--all the other times have been when I'm at home and can just lie down a second, but mostly just puzzled about this since it doesn't seem to have any connection to time of day/changing position (sitting to standing)/or food intake. I'll talk to my midwife at my next appointment, but has anything like this happened with anyone else?


----------



## Wild Flowers (Sep 1, 2004)

That is what happens to me when my sugar drops. Of course, lying down for alittle bit doesn't help that, I need to eat something. So i am not sure if that is what is happening to you. But that is exactly what happens to me.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

I have had a similar experience twice this pregnancy and like a previous poster I believe it was related to a drop in my blood sugar. When it happened I ate something and then rested for about 15 minutes then I felt fine.

Beth


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm doing the 1 hr GTT at my next appt (I'm so thankful that my midwife gives me the option of juice and a 1/2 banana instead of the glucola stuff!), so I guess I'll get some feedback about what my blood sugar is up to. Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, it happens to me when I either don't eat enough or eat frequently enough, or when I am too active.

Resting a while helps. So does some water. Then after I feel OK again I try to get something to eat.

Sometimes I also feel nauseated and like I am gagging. I think that is from churning stomach acids from hunger.

I just don't feel hunger the way I used to anymore. I don't get the same signals. So, I tend not to eat as much as I should.


----------



## Dreamer (May 26, 2004)

I had the exact thing happen to me a couple weeks ago, I had had to wait an hour longer than I usually do to eat breakfast (due to a stupid meeting at work--that accomplished nothing, of course!) so I go to the cafeteria to get breakfast and as I'm standing in line, my ears start going deaf, my eyes start getting tunnel vision and I just feel terribly WEAK. The lady in line saw me (and I'm assuming she saw it on my face, like you said) and opened my juice for me and like made me drink it right there... I usually take my food back with me to my desk to eat, but I had to sit in the cafeteria that morning & EAT before I could even think of travelling back to my desk (maybe 50-75 steps away).

I just MAKE SURE that if I'm going to miss a 'scheduled meal' that I have some backup snacks in hand.

Alayna


----------



## jkg (May 28, 2005)

I had a similiar experience while shopping and it was most likely due to physical exhaustion and drop in blood sugar. It happened during my first trimester. I hope you figure out what happened, I know how scary it can be!


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Yep, I was shopping too.

I also had the vision go black, and i lost the hearing in one ear. I felt sooooo hot. But my mind was still clear. I grabbed my wallet and asked where I could sit. My mother had to lead me to the seat. I took my sweater off and leaned my bare arms against the cool wall.

I carry snacks in my bag, but I felt fine until about a minute before. We were at the checkout, so I figured I would have a snack right after.


----------



## farmama (Nov 23, 2005)

i also experienced this in a store. i got dizzy, then started sweating profusely and had to take off three layers of shirts and my hat IMMEDIATELY. i then drank some water, relaxed and it passed. i think it was a hormones+dehydration/low sugar thing. it hasn't happened since (thank goodness!)

i'd say keep on the fluids and carry snacks.


----------



## Annie37 (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmm... this very thing has been happening to me,tonight at work in fact. However,I had just returned from a break and had eaten a fruit/grain/nuts bar, and then started having an upset stomach, and had to go have a BM. After that is when the dizzy/hot/confused stuff started...







:


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

This happened to me a few times last pregnancy too. Keep healthy snacks and water on hand and try to eat as soon as possible.


----------



## mrsfatty (Dec 21, 2004)

While blood sugar issues/hydration issues can cause these symptoms--they are not the sole cause of what you're describing.

GET YOUR BLOOD PRESSURE CHECKED...and regularily.

What you're describing is how my PIH/Preeclampsia started when I was pregnant with my son.

This is definitely something worth investigating further (it can't hurt to be rigorous about your eating and drinking--but I encourage you to keep tabs on your blood pressure as well).


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Annie37* 
Hmmm... this very thing has been happening to me,tonight at work in fact. However,I had just returned from a break and had eaten a fruit/grain/nuts bar, and then started having an upset stomach, and had to go have a BM. After that is when the dizzy/hot/confused stuff started...







:

I have noticed some connection between tendency for dizzy episodes and the schedule of BMs. It is more likely to happen shortly before a BM. I wonder if something inside is being pressed on while it passes through a certain segment of the intestine.

In fact, the one time I fainted in my life, about a decade ago when I was 17, was right after a BM. I got up for school really early in the morning, sat on the toilet, and as I was just finished and about to get up, I started feeling the same dizzy sensation. I got up, replaced my clothes, and put my hand on the knob to unlock the door. Then I blacked out. I must have opened the door and taken a few steps, because I hit the ground in the hallway and woke up from the sound. I cut my lip on my tooth because I fell on my face. I felt great after, but my grandma made me take the day off from school. I had low blood pressure at the time, and probably low blood sugar from not having eaten yet.

Now that I am connecting this, I am starting to think there is something to this BM thing. hmmmmm

--------

My blood pressure now is perfect. So, that is not a factor. But I DO find a clear connection between blood sugar and dizziness.


----------



## SleepyMamaBear (Jun 5, 2005)

it happens to me if i am dehydrated, having low blood sugar OR low blood pressure. if i work myself too hard cleaning up, or running around after kids i often feel like i MUST sit down right there and then if not i will pass out.
i dont pass out, jsut feel like it.
it also happens if i stand up and walk to quickly instead of slowly standing, getting my bearings, then walking.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so relieved to see so many similar experiences and to have some ideas about the contributing factors. Thanks, mamas!!!!


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

It happens to me occasionally too. I'm not sure if it is blood sugar related or blood pressure related. My blood pressure runs really low and when it is especially low I feel like I might pass out. I usually drink a ton of water and have a snack and it passes. I carry snacks with me wherever I go and snack often to keep the diziness at bay.


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Lilya* 
I have noticed some connection between tendency for dizzy episodes and the schedule of BMs. It is more likely to happen shortly before a BM. I wonder if something inside is being pressed on while it passes through a certain segment of the intestine.

In fact, the one time I fainted in my life, about a decade ago when I was 17, was right after a BM. I got up for school really early in the morning, sat on the toilet, and as I was just finished and about to get up, I started feeling the same dizzy sensation. I got up, replaced my clothes, and put my hand on the knob to unlock the door. Then I blacked out. I must have opened the door and taken a few steps, because I hit the ground in the hallway and woke up from the sound. I cut my lip on my tooth because I fell on my face. I felt great after, but my grandma made me take the day off from school. I had low blood pressure at the time, and probably low blood sugar from not having eaten yet.

Now that I am connecting this, I am starting to think there is something to this BM thing. hmmmmm

--------

My blood pressure now is perfect. So, that is not a factor. But I DO find a clear connection between blood sugar and dizziness.

some people have a vagal nerve reaction after a bm. When you strain to push out a bm, it stimulates the vagal nerve which slows your heart rate. this maneuver is used for people who are prone to episodes of tachycardia (super fast heart rate). It's something worth checking into, because if that's what's happening, it could mean that you're slowing your heart down while you're having a BM, which is depriving your brain of oxygen, which causes you to faint, especially after you stand up and deprive your brain of MORE oxygen. If you know it happens to you, you may want to just sit for a few minutes and take some deep breaths before you stand up.

Also, you should get your orthostatic blood pressure checked. Your resting BP may be fine, but it's what your BP does when you change from lying to sitting, and sitting to standing, that can make a big difference.

this is all different if you're pregnant, btw. It's just worth looking into.


----------



## jecaly (Oct 6, 2003)

just another "me too"--

i passed out on an airplane once during my last pregnancy, after eating a more carbohydrate-heavy-than-usual breakfast, not having enough water, and being quite sleep deprived. on the way back i was sure to eat protein in the morning, be plenty hydrated and well rested, and i didn't have any trouble. sure was scary, though! nothing like having flight attendants bringing you oxygen...

this time my bp is a little higher than it was last time, and i haven't had anything like that happen.

*j


----------



## birthjunkie27 (Jul 6, 2005)

Me too. When I was pregnant with my first I fainted in Target, Kohl's, and a Bridal Shop. And each time was when I was waiting in line. I'd start with a ringing in my ears, I'd get all hot and sweaty, my vision would black out, and then next thing I know, I'm waking up on the floor of the store. Pretty embarassing. But then I'd be fine.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aylaanne* 
some people have a vagal nerve reaction after a bm. When you strain to push out a bm, it stimulates the vagal nerve which slows your heart rate. this maneuver is used for people who are prone to episodes of tachycardia (super fast heart rate). It's something worth checking into, because if that's what's happening, it could mean that you're slowing your heart down while you're having a BM, which is depriving your brain of oxygen, which causes you to faint, especially after you stand up and deprive your brain of MORE oxygen. If you know it happens to you, you may want to just sit for a few minutes and take some deep breaths before you stand up.

Also, you should get your orthostatic blood pressure checked. Your resting BP may be fine, but it's what your BP does when you change from lying to sitting, and sitting to standing, that can make a big difference.

this is all different if you're pregnant, btw. It's just worth looking into.

Well, that time I passed out was around a decade ago, and it hasn't happened since, so I am not going to worry too much about that. At that time I had very low blood pressure. Every time I was going to stand up, I needed to take many deep breaths first. That condition is long gone. My BP is now normal for the last 4 years.

The times I have been dizzy during pregnancy seem to be mostly occurring about 60 to 30 minutes before a BM. So, that wouldn't be likely to be related to that same nerve, would it?

In each of those cases, low blood sugar is a factor too. I am guessing that low blood sugar is a much more likely culprit.


----------

